# Hair Growth Tips Please!



## olivialov (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi, I'm looking for some advice. I have had short hair (jaw length) for about 2 years now and I'm wanting to grow it long again. 

- Every week I make an egg, banana and honey hair mask (leave in for 15 mins and wash off with cold water)

- I'm cutting down the amount I wash my hair to 2-3 times a week

- I'm trying to drink more water

- I'm really trying to reduce the heat I use- my dryer and straighteners are both on their lowest heat. 

Is there anything else I can do to naturally help my hair grow faster? 

Thanks so much in advance! I'm new to this forum so hi!


----------



## Biancam123 (Feb 5, 2020)

Try using hair oil masks, I use the jasmine one by Naavi (thenaavi.com) and it's helped my hair grow and feel much stronger after I bleached my hair.


----------



## Sachin (Feb 18, 2020)

For faster hair growth, you can use Neem (Azadirachta indica) oil. Just take the amount as per your requirement, warm it up in double boiler. and massage it well into the scalp. It works really well, clears the scalp of dandruff &amp; promotes hair growth.


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Oct 17, 2020)

olivialov said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some advice. I have had short hair (jaw length) for about 2 years now and I'm wanting to grow it long again.
> 
> - Every week I make an egg, banana and honey hair mask (leave in for 15 mins and wash off with cold water)
> 
> ...


You can try ginger shampoo from a reputable brand. I use them every day and my hair grew faster than using a normal shampoo.


----------



## natasha3211 (Oct 18, 2020)

I tried many shampoo but i feel like need some other product to use for hairs


----------



## maybeok (Nov 3, 2020)

Sunto said:


> Try some natural oil.


Any recommendations about natural oil?


----------



## Dazie (Jan 8, 2021)

Does anyone have a testimonial about * hair massage* making hair grow more healthy and faster?


----------



## Priti_Shah (Jan 14, 2021)

View attachment 70580


Apart from ensuring health benefits, coconut milk is also excellent for your hair. Experts say that coconut milk is known for its wide content of vitamins C, E, B1, B3, B5 and B6 as well as iron, selenium, sodium, calcium, magnesium and phosphorus. In fact, due to those nutrients, the scalp gets nourishment and the hair follicles are strong, which promotes hair growth.

*How to make coconut milk at home*
You can use sliced coconut, which you can buy from markets, or opt for fresh coconut to extract milk. If you are going for readymade chopped coconut, watch for the unclaimed variety. Measure the coconut peel as per your requirement. Generally, one cup of chopped coconut will give you about two cups of coconut milk. Put a cup of chopped coconut in a blender and make a smooth paste. boil some water. Use two cups of water for every cup of sliced coconut, if we go by calculating some envelopes. Pour boiled water into the blender and mix well. Take a muslin cloth or fine-grained sieve to get the liquid.

*You can make some DIY hair masks with this magical material:*

Coconut milk + olive oil + egg
Coconut milk + honey
Coconut milk + avocado + honey
Coconut milk + egg + vitamin E oil
Coconut milk + methi
Coconut milk + lemon juice
Coconut milk + yoghurt + camphor
Source: Femina.in


----------



## Seclare (Feb 6, 2021)

Olive oil and eggs.


----------



## Colinpow921 (May 7, 2021)

According to a study, caffeine may help promote new hair growth at the molecular, cellular, and organ levels in both men and women.


----------



## Heidi Zullo (May 11, 2021)

Massage Your Scalp.
Regular Trimming.
Maintain A Balanced Diet.
Shampoo Correctly.
Indulge In A Rice Water Rinse.
Oil Your Tresses Regularly.
Apply A Neem And Amla Mask.
Use Aloe Vera Gel.


----------



## stackescape (Aug 10, 2021)

Massaging the scalp can help to restore hair growth and can be used in conjunction with hair oils and masks.
You can also use Aloe vera and Coconut oil.


----------



## ryanjackson12 (Aug 11, 2021)

Get regular trims, it get rid of split ends that is responsible for the breaking of your hair. Massage your hair with the natural oils that give moisture to your hair and make your scalp healthy. Include protein and vitamin in your diet. Also, condition and hydrate your hair frequently.


----------



## Yajaira Peterson (Oct 15, 2021)

I recently cut my hair to remove colored hair. I read that hair grows a maximum of 10-20 centimeters per year. To achieve this result you are doing everything right, I also recommend improving your diet and physical activity.


----------



## BeautyMaxx (Dec 2, 2021)

olivialov said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some advice. I have had short hair (jaw length) for about 2 years now and I'm wanting to grow it long again.
> 
> - Every week I make an egg, banana and honey hair mask (leave in for 15 mins and wash off with cold water)
> 
> ...


Maybe you can incorporate castor oil into your hair care routine. Applying it just once a month can already boost your hair growth up to five times the usual rate.


----------



## sanjuviswas (Mar 28, 2022)

Try using amla hair oil, it will help to grow your hair and it provides nourishment to the hair. You should use amla hair oil for hair growth Massaging the scalp can help to restore hair growth.


----------



## Alicia Paul (Mar 28, 2022)

Are you still struggling with your hair growth? It is high time you need to opt for strategies that actually works. I have some amazing hair care tips and tricks and I believe you must consider them. I have dealt with the similar situation and what worked for me is the some simple yet effective strategies. 
- I stopped brushing my wet hair as I explored how bad it is for the scalp health.
- I just applied egg and yogurt mixture mask.
- Hot oil massage has been on top
Do you still feel like getting bald?


----------



## mktechseo (Apr 21, 2022)

sanjuviswas said:


> Try using amla hair oil, it will help to grow your hair and it provides nourishment to the hair. You should use amla hair oil for hair growth Massaging the scalp can help to restore hair growth.View attachment 70812


visit 


JHANVI JAIN said:


> hey! ill give you some of the easy ideas to improve your hair growth
> 
> 1. HAVING BALANCED DIET: so the main key to hair growth is the balanced diet. So one should include eggs; spinach; nuts; berries; oats, etc
> 
> ...


visit Oriflame Services for latest beauty tips.


----------



## Masque (Apr 22, 2022)

Colinpow921 said:


> According to a study, caffeine may help promote new hair growth at the molecular, cellular, and organ levels in both men and women.


Interesting, any comments?


----------



## Alicia Paul (Apr 25, 2022)

Here are some hair care tips and tricks you should note; 
*Maintain good hygiene*
We all wash our hair as needed. Some people wash it daily, some prefer washing on alternate days, and some wash it only twice a week. Our hair catches all the dirt and dust from the surroundings and forms a layer on our scalp. This layer needs to be washed so that our hair looks clean and non-greasy. Washing your hair with a good shampoo is very necessary so that your hair stays free from sebum and dandruff.

*Do not brush wet hair*
So, you are late for work and you start brushing your wet hair. This is a common situation that all of us go through every other day. Wet hair is the weakest and can break very easily. Do not brush your wet hair and let them air dry before you detangle them.

*Trim your hair after every few months*
To prevent split ends, trim your hair after every 2-3 months. This also helps in the growth of the hair. Trimming a ¼ inch is also enough to maintain healthy hair. Also, the ends of the hair become rough and dull with time and when not trimmed they can damage the upper parts as well.

*Do not use hot water*
Washing hair with hot water takes away all the moisture from the hair and makes them look dry, dull, and rough. The best way is to wash your hair with cold water. If it is too cold, wash your hair with slightly warm water and wash off the conditioner using cold water to retain the necessary moisture.

*Brush your hair gently*
Be gentle with your hair when detangling them. the best way to brush your hair is to start brushing them from the ends and then move upwards slowly. Brushing tangled hair downwards from the scalp towards the ends has a higher chance of breaking them. if the hair is very tangled, use a wide-toothed comb to detangle them first, and then use your regular brush.

*Prevent your hair from heat*
The heat from the hair styling tools is a big reason behind damaged hair. Limit the use of hair styling tools and protect your hair from the heat. The heat burns our hair and hence, they look rough and brittle. Read more;


----------



## Masque (Apr 25, 2022)

Alicia Paul said:


> *Trim your hair after every few months*
> To prevent split ends, trim your hair after every 2-3 months. This also helps in the growth of the hair. Trimming a ¼ inch is also enough to maintain healthy hair. Also, the ends of the hair become rough and dull with time and when not trimmed they can damage the upper parts as well.


I understand trimming is another thing, but Is shorter the hair the healthier?


----------



## Alicia Paul (Apr 26, 2022)

NO! trimming means trimming the split ends. It does not mean chopping off your hair length. Just trim an inch every 3 month.


----------



## annag38.nyc (Apr 26, 2022)

I've been having hair loss over the past 2-3 years due to stress and literally have tried everything, and two things I found worked: peppermint oil and mesotherapy.
With the peppermint oil, just put a few drops throughout your hairbrush and massage it into your scalp before you go to bed. I do it probably 3-5 times a week (sometimes I forget, but if you can remember just do every night)!
I also go to this place to get custom made mesotherapy (it's like microneedling or injectables with vitamins and growth factors etc. to make your hair grow). I'm not sure if one or the other really did the trick or if it was the combination, but my hair is finally going back to normal and I'm really happy about it.


----------



## Masque (May 6, 2022)

Jahseh said:


> Hello there Olivia, just want to share you the article which helped my hair growth become faster
> Hope this helps, One for all!
> 
> 
> ...


How fast can the treatment/procedure achieve hair growth based on your experience?


----------



## annag38.nyc (Jun 6, 2022)

Olive oil works best!


----------

